# Flylady: Routines, Decluttering, etc.



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

In the ipad app thread, some of us started to discuss flylady routines for cleaning and organizing our homes. Betsy suggested we make a separate thread. Please feel free to rename this or just call it Flylady.

Any flybabies here or people who simply use some of flylady's methods of getting things done?

Flylady's (Marla Cilley) website:

http://www.flylady.net/

facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/TheFlyLady

I used her methods extensively in 2008 for one year. I still follow her to some degree but stopped reading the email in 2009 when I lost my job. Thought I'd take a break from it until I get another job, but . . . that was two years ago (as of today!). I need to get back in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Count me in as a more or less Flybaby!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I re-started with Flylady just this past week. I found all the emails a bit overwhelming before, even though I liked getting periodic reminders throughout the day. This time I get a daily digest to remind me which zone we're in (although i haven't gotten that far really yet), and I signed up for free text messages through the day. LOVE the text messages so far, although they do have annoying ads at the bottom of each one. 

I think my laundry is doing better for it, and so is my sink. Beyond that, time will tell, but at least I'm moving forward for now.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

How do you get free text messages?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I followed her suggestions to some extent a few years ago, but have gotten sidetracked. As for the emails, I, too, was overwhelmed by them and cancelled my subscription. I think of her "sparkling sink" theory, and it often makes me totally clean my kitchen sink before I go to bed. I really need to get started with her techniques again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's the link for the free text message reminders

http://www.flylady.net/pages/tm_btr.asp


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Approximately how many texts do you get a day?  

I've jumped back into Flylady as of the 1st, and got HomeRoutines on iPad and iPhone last week, and really like the app.  (Got it free on iPhone  )

Kathy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I need to do serious decluttering in my hallway and a round 42" table.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I stopped getting her e-mails due to the volume. I tried the digest, but didn't like that. This thread inspired me to find out what the zone was and I found that she now has a page on her website with the weeks goals...

http://www.flylady.net/pages/sneak_peek.asp

I bookmarked it and hope to check it a few times a week to stay on track.


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

I've tried it a couple times, I love the 15 minute time segment idea but hated the amount of email.  The text messages might be the way to go for me...off to check it out.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I would love to do something like this, but I've recently had a revelation:  I am majorly passive-aggressive when it comes to stuff like this.  It's not the most attractive trait, but since I know that I'm doing it, I can (hopefully) stop myself.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

For those doing texts, just remember that while there's no surcharge on Flylady's end, these will count towards your text message totals.  If you're on a limited text plan such as AT&T's $5/200 msg option, you could very easily run through your limit in a short period of time.  And that setup doesn't appear to work with free options such as TextFree.

Those of you using the Home Routines app, how well is it working for you?  How customizable is it?  Days like yesterday and today, where I've been down with a migraine, the last thing on earth I'd want is the phone going off constantly with texts/notifications about stuff that I absolutely cannot do.  And for those of us who don't follow Flylady religiously, being able to customize those notifications would be a big plus.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

katbird1 said:


> Approximately how many texts do you get a day?


Yesterday I got 18 texts from FlyLady.

Another good choice is her new Facebook page. I checked it out briefly and it also looks like a good way to keep yourself moving.


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

Flylady is wonderful! I followed her for a while many years ago, really should get flying again...

It did really annoy me though that much of the routine seemed oriented towards the stay at home person.


----------



## Sienna_98 (Jan 26, 2009)

I do follow it from time to time, but like others, the number of emails were irritating.  The digest is okay. No way do I want to receive 18 text messages though!
At least I get a reminder when I get the digest and can check what zone we're in.
It definitely works when I keep up with it.  I agree about the stay-at-home assumption being irksome, but I try to ignore it. 

I also did the scheduled meal planning (can't recall what the name of it is/was) and that was nice, albeit a bit pricey (in terms of groceries) for the 'heart-healthy' version.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Yesterday I got 18 texts from FlyLady.
> 
> Another good choice is her new Facebook page. I checked it out briefly and it also looks like a good way to keep yourself moving.


So that's 540 a month. Yow. Definitely not for those who are on a limited texting plan! I'll go look at the Facebook page; have to be careful with that though too as FB can quickly become a real time suck. LOL



CathyQuinn said:


> It did really annoy me though that much of the routine seemed oriented towards the stay at home person.


I've seen variations on that comment before, and I have to say I don't get it. I was Flying while working a 55 hour a week job three years ago, and never felt like it was oriented towards SAHMs. Maybe I'm the only one who doesn't see it. Either way though, the whole point of it is that you can adjust as needed to suit your particular situation. I'm going to have to do some serious adjusting to work around a disabling illness, but the nice thing is that something like this can be made to work within my own limitations and around my individual priorities.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have attempted the FlyLady stuff in the past and became overwhelmed by the emails. I was spending more time reading the emails than working the program. I did however start back on January 1st "shining my sink" every evening before bed and have not gone to bed with dirty dishes yet!! Then this evening I find this thread... I am taking this as a sign that I am on the right track. Count me in, but I don't think I want to sign back up for the emails.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Who knew there were so many Flybabies here on KB!

I like the sink thing, and have used many of her tips and tricks over the past year or two, but I had a problem with her insistence on shoes.  I'm barefoot at home, or in socks in the winter, and won't put on shoes until I have to leave the house.  She's insisted several times that unless you're completely dressed INCLUDING SHOES, you can't possible tackle the day properly.  Sooo...  when you start out resenting step two of the program, you end up having to pick and choose instead of following it exactly.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, we had the shoe discussion in the Apple section (where this topic actually started). I think the majority of us agreed we ignore the shoe rule. LOL

I did look harder at the HomeRoutines app (iThings only at this time) today, and I think I'm going to pick it up. I also spent a bit of time reading that lady's blog, and found some other decluttering/housekeeping systems and books that looked of interest. I think combining the bits of Flylady routines I know have worked for me in the past with some things from other places might help me establish a better system that works for me personally.

This book, referenced on her site, looked interesting:



(Kindle more expensive than paperback, grrr...!)

I did like the idea that it does daily zone cleaning rather than weekly. Without knowing all the details on how they do it, I can't say for certain it would work better for me though. Might pick this up after we return from vacation next week.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I get the daily digest email but like so many other things I subscribe to via email, I usually delete it.  When I first got into this, she was using a yahoo group for the email.

After I started doing this (January of '08 or '07), I became euphoric about getting so much done.  It was actually fun!  I started getting control over my place.  I kept up the decluttering and working in the zones for a full year.  I still follow the advice for general cleaning.  I've lost ground on the clutter though.  I blame it on being laid off and still not finding a full-time, permanent job.  I haven't been strong enough to keep up with it all.

I can jump back into this.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Yeah, we had the shoe discussion in the Apple section (where this topic actually started). I think the majority of us agreed we ignore the shoe rule. LOL
> 
> I did look harder at the HomeRoutines app (iThings only at this time) today, and I think I'm going to pick it up.


I think you will like the app. I haven't gotten mine customized completely, but it is very easy to set up to your specifications. As for the texts, sounds like too many for me, will just check in online.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Kitchen is the zone this week.  I cleaned out 2 junk drawers, and under the sink.  Not exactly what she had suggested, but it's a start!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

katbird1 said:


> I think you will like the app. I haven't gotten mine customized completely, but it is very easy to set up to your specifications. As for the texts, sounds like too many for me, will just check in online.


I did go ahead and download it this morning. Added just a morning and before bed routine for now; silly as it sounds, just getting even those habits down will be a start! (got my star for this morning too, LOL)

Still battling a migraine and getting ready for our trip, so there won't be a whole lot of proper Flying happening until next week, but I can't wait to start getting on track again.



mom2karen said:


> Kitchen is the zone this week. I cleaned out 2 junk drawers, and under the sink. Not exactly what she had suggested, but it's a start!


Sounds like a great start to me!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Yeah, we had the shoe discussion in the Apple section (where this topic actually started). I think the majority of us agreed we ignore the shoe rule. LOL


Oh. Sorry 'bout that. Not owning any Apple things (except for the three Honeycrisps in my fridge ), I never check that section.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh. Sorry 'bout that. Not owning any Apple things (except for the three Honeycrisps in my fridge ), I never check that section.


LOL...mmm...Honeycrisps....

No worries--meant it more to say that you're not at all alone in the shoe thing. Seems like that's a sticking point for a lot of people, and one that many find a bit pointless. I personally go both ways; I do feel a bit of an attitude shift when I put on shoes, as though it's a signal that tells my mind to pick my behind up off the couch and DO something, but I'm a barefoot girl by nature. And even when following the routines, I don't always follow that one!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The texts are plentiful, but most of them are things I'm really doing, so it's like I can cross it off as done and it serves to congratulate me as much as remind me. For example, in the morning, there's a get dressed reminder, then an eat breakfast reminder, then a drink water reminder a while later. At lunch, there's a lunch reminder, and another water reminder. Most of the reminders aren't even about organizing and cleaning so much as taking care of yourself. I love the go to bed reminder, too, cause I always lose track of time before bed.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I probably should use those reminders too!! I tend to forget to eat and drink!!  I am also in the "no shoes" group!!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I added breakfast and lunch/dinner to my "routines" so I have to check them off as well (I'm typically at best a two meal a day person).  I do need to add water reminders with some tool though at some point; might just use the regular old Alarm app for those, we'll see.  The hard part, as usual, is going to be not adding so much so fast that I get immediately overwhelmed and stop trying.

I'm enjoying checking things off in the HomeRoutines iPhone app so far today.  Although I still think it's awfully high priced compared to other apps of the type (especially since it's another $5 for the iPad app, with only a kludgy way to sort of sync the two at this time), I think it'll be helpful.  I'd forgotten that it feels pretty good to check things off!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I do feel a bit of an attitude shift when I put on shoes, as though it's a signal that tells my mind to pick my behind up off the couch and DO something


Doesn't work for me with shoes, but I'd love to find that kind of "signal" to get myself going sometimes! Sometimes a tall glass of iced tea works. Other times.... well... 

Does anyone else have any (non-shoe) motivating tricks?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The lace-up shoes idea works for some.  My feet need to breathe when I'm home though.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Doesn't work for me with shoes, but I'd love to find that kind of "signal" to get myself going sometimes! Sometimes a tall glass of iced tea works. Other times.... well...
> 
> Does anyone else have any (non-shoe) motivating tricks?


Real deadlines, not self imposed ones. Those are about the only thing that works for me...mostly. Things like "I have to catch this plane in 24 hours, need to pack" or "Ack, mother in law's coming into town!" LOL

Otherwise, the only thing that stands between me and utter chaos is pure stubbornness. And even as stubborn as I am, that's not nearly enough.  Breaking things into routines and telling myself I only have to do 15 minutes of something before I can check it off does help. That's how I got through today anyway.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I watched Peter Walsh's shows on OWN, called "Enough Already!" He made a statement on Sunday night's program that has stayed with me. (I'm a terrible stacker. I really have to make a concerted effort to NOT have flat surfaces cluttered.) He said, "Flat surfaces are for work, not storage." Of course, tables and chairs, and the like aren't actually for "work," but I like the sentiment just the same. It's very simple and obvious, but one that I'm keeping in mind as I de-clutter. Does anyone else need such advice, or am I the only one?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I need the advice too. Isn't it funny how one little sentence will strike a chord with you and stay with you like that? One that I read a few years ago was "if it takes less than 30 seconds to do, do it now." I'm bad about putting things off til I have tine to "do it right". And if course, that time never presents itself. This guideline helps me at least move forward. and it's amazing how much you can do in 30 seconds.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I need the advice too. Isn't it funny how one little sentence will strike a chord with you and stay with you like that? One that I read a few years ago was "if it takes less than 30 seconds to do, do it now." I'm bad about putting things off til I have tine to "do it right". And if course, that time never presents itself. This guideline helps me at least move forward. and it's amazing how much you can do in 30 seconds.


You're so right. I hadn't really heard that line, but I've been thinking along those lines lately. I grew up in a house where my mom and dad and grandmother all lived through the depression, and my mom, especially, was reluctant to throw things out. (I remember how thrilled she was when "washable paper plates" came onto the market. Not sure why, though, as we rarely used paper plates anyway.) Although I've had my own home for many, many (many, many) years, old habits really die hard in my case. Since my mom, dad, in-laws, and sister have all passed away (Mom, 23 years ago today, and the others within the last 6 years), I've accumulated so many "things" that were theirs. It's really difficult to throw out things that either remind me of the people I loved who aren't here any longer or things that were very important to them. I'm getting it done, but it's a monumental task. Some days, I just wish someone would leave a dumpster on my front lawn. Sigh.....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of the things that had kept me from getting rid of stuff was that I'm on the 5th floor of a walk-up.  Oh, that reminds me, I really need to gather garbage together and take it out.  This AM the phone woke me up with a temp assignment, so I had no time to do this.  Didn't even have time to eat and had to bring something in.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> One of the things that had kept me from getting rid of stuff was that I'm on the 5th floor of a walk-up. Oh, that reminds me, I really need to gather garbage together and take it out. This AM the phone woke me up with a temp assignment, so I had no time to do this. Didn't even have time to eat and had to bring something in.


Hmmm, you could always use really strong trash bags, yell "Fore" (or "Look out below!") really loudly, and then drop the bags of stuff down the stairwell. (Well, it may not be practical, nor may it work for you, but think how much fun it would be, unless the bags broke.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Hmmm, you could always use really strong trash bags, yell "Fore" (or "Look out below!") really loudly, and then drop the bags of stuff down the stairwell. (Well, it may not be practical, nor may it work for you, but think how much fun it would be, unless the bags broke.)


LOL. Have to take the garbage outside (front of building) and put the recycling in an area behind the ground floor stairwell. I still haven't taken it out and will wait until I go out tomorrow. It's all in containers in the cabinet under the kitchen sink.


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

I love the Fly Lady system I've modified it for my lifestyle, house.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

sixnsolid posted that the Homeroutines App is on sale for $2.99.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, I just downloaded it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Funny, I had never heard of it/her before so I went over there when I read this thread. I always clean my sink and see that the kitchen is de-cluttered before bed so this seemed like a possible match and we can all use help.

But, my god, what a horrible website. About 30 seconds of looking at it gave me a nauseated tummy and I left. Yikes. Besides dozens of messages a day would be too annoying.

Still, it's an interesting concept. Staying organised can be pretty hard.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The website is pretty awful.  I used the Yahoo group to receive the messages, first individually, then by digest once a day.  And I read her book.  

Now I use HomeRoutines on my iPhone to keep myself on track, and just follow things loosely.  My recent trip threw me all off course, so I'm fighting to discipline my sorry behind back into my routines.  But having the background of how to use the Flylady system is a big help.


----------

